# Nissan recall on leaky injectors



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

Somewhere, Z31.com I think, I read that awhile back, there was a recall on 84-89 fuel injectors for leaks. Anyone know about this? Mine have started to leak. Gas smell inside gettin bad. They said to call the dealer and give your VIN to see if the car has had recall work done already. I can't afford the cost right now so if the dealer will do it as a recall issue, that would be great.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

im sure most people here know about it, and i dont really see any real question here......why not take your own advice and call the dealer and find out if the fix has been done on your car?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

On a 2+2 turbo? It not being the original engine, or if the original engine was modified, they may not even touch it. 
Was that a Canadian import or an engine swap....


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

Most cars that have had the service *not recall* done, the dealerships were supposed to put a yellow band aorund the injector harness


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

True, it's not a recall, it's a service bulletin. They also modify the injector harness, so that would probably be obvious. Mine had the service done, I could tell because the whole injector harness was wrapped with electrical tape, instead of the plastic wire protector they used on the rest of it..


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

It is a canadian import. The 2+2 Turbo is original. When I called Nissan, They have no record of this car and can't help me. I'm calling Canada next.


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nissan Canada says "Some 300ZX cars 1984 to 1989 had this problem."
My VIN # is not on the list. Like there we different parts on some cars Huh?


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I know that one of the dealerships here in Spokane wouldn't do mine for some reason...it was stupid...


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Didnt ever happen in australia. no recall, due to no problems recorded


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

service campaign. not recall. not service bulletin.

http://www.az-zbum.com/information.injector.recall.shtml


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification. I read a similar artical myself and it said the same thing. Service Campain. I'll try to get the dealer and Canada Nissan to do the repair before I spend any money. Keeping in mind that I won't be doing it myself, about what will It cost me to have this fixed?


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

I blew the engine in my 84 Turbo,got another engine and had Nissan run the numbers.The update was never done on the used engine.They gladly put in new injectors, no cost, no problem.Customer servise was great.The car is only 21 years old.Now if I could just get GM to return my phone calls to repaint there 2 year old Pontiac.I'll be glad when GM goes bankrupt, the sooner the better.Long live DATSUN.Jamie


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nissan canada just called today. They will do the repair through my local dealer even though my VIN # wasn't on the list for the safty replacement work.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

did you ask if they could replace mine too? :>

GM probably has gone broke, so broke that they couldnt afford propper paint or a phone call back to you


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

Call your lpcal Nissan Dealer and give them your VIN#


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

dales86t said:


> did you ask if they could replace mine too? :>
> 
> GM probably has gone broke, so broke that they couldnt afford propper paint or a phone call back to you



That made no sense.


----------



## dre28 (Jul 11, 2005)

*?????*

I called my local Nissan dealer and said they nothing was coming up on my nissan, they ran my vin over 5 times and nothing came up of a service bulletin or recall or nothing like that. I called nissan, and (this was the worst part of my experience with nissan) i got a rep who could bearly speak english, so im pretty sure when i read my vin to this person there was a misunderstanding of letters  , same thing as before nothing coming up for service on this vehicle. My nissan dealer was mentioned to me they can do the work for me, for a price, they said around $2000 :jawdrop: , how are you guys getting this done from your local dealers for free? A little help on how i can get the right answers to get this done by nissan would help please.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Actually, that's the same thing that happened to me. They looked up my vin and nothing happened...weird...


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

funny' I was getting the same line. Better Buisness Bureau? Someone has to inforce it.

www.Recalls.gov should get you/us somewhere. I found the recalls on my 86' there.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

update...

"NISSAN HAS DECIDED TO CONDUCT A SAFETY IMPROVEMENT CAMPAIGN TO REPLACE THE FUEL INJECTORS AND RELATED HOSES WITHOUT CHARGE. OWNERS CAN CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261"

is this the number you called?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> funny' I was getting the same line. Better Buisness Bureau? Someone has to inforce it.
> 
> www.Recalls.gov should get you/us somewhere. I found the recalls on my 86' there.


Have you read all parts of this thread yet? It's pretty obvious you haven't.

Read it again. Read the part where it is NOT a recall. Read how it is a SERVICE CAMPAIGN. Click the link and read how Nissan isn't even legally liable to change your 20 year old injectors. Then stop and think. Calling the BBB will do nothing for you.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There is more than one Nissan dealership locally, I should think. Keep going to different ones til they agree to do the service. You probably just got hold of a dealership looking to make some money.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

dre28 said:


> I called my local Nissan dealer and said they nothing was coming up on my nissan, they ran my vin over 5 times and nothing came up of a service bulletin or recall or nothing like that. I called nissan, and (this was the worst part of my experience with nissan) i got a rep who could bearly speak english, so im pretty sure when i read my vin to this person there was a misunderstanding of letters  , same thing as before nothing coming up for service on this vehicle. My nissan dealer was mentioned to me they can do the work for me, for a price, they said around $2000 :jawdrop: , how are you guys getting this done from your local dealers for free? A little help on how i can get the right answers to get this done by nissan would help please.



JC... Nothing was coming up on your Nissan because it has probably already had the service done to it. It's not like a free refill. It's done once and that is it. People are getting them for free only if their car has not had the service done to it yet. It's easy... If your car has not had the service done to it, then something would come up when they run your VIN. If nothing comes up it's because it has already had the service done to it. 2+2=4


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

One of the other problems is that it seems not all people are informed about the safety campaign. And if you ask about a recall, they won't find it SINCE IT IS NOT A RECALL. When calling 1-800-NISSAN-1, have your VIN available. Ask about the fuel injector recall for the 1984-1989 300ZX. If they say it doesn't apply to your VIN, ask when the service was performed.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

And if you dont have those injectors that have the 2 fuel lines to them. The recall has already been done. They replace fuel rail and injector type on this recall.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> And if you dont have those injectors that have the 2 fuel lines to them. The recall has already been done. They replace fuel rail and injector type on this recall.


WRONG!

84-86NA are top feed injectors.
84-85T are top feed injectors.
87-89NA are side feed injectors.
86-89T are side feed injectors.

Top feed injectors only have one hose.
Side feed injectors have two hoses.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

WRONG!!! My 86 NA has the side fed injectors. And I have the .pdf file for the recall work that the dealership gets. They replace the side fed injectors. You already appear to be wrong just by living in the "valley of the sun", atleast check your facts before posting. You get more annoying every second.


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

Time to check in again. My 87 2+2 Turbo is a Canadian model. I got NO HELP from Nisssan North Americia or my local dealer. They said my VIN wasn't in the data base. I know the service wasn't performed before because my sister bought the car new. Nissan No. Americia suggested I call Nissan Canada. I talked with customer service and was told the same thing. My VIN wasn't in the data base for Canada either. I explained that the car had been in the family since new and I knew the service had not been performed. Plus the car just turned over 58,000 miles, (95000km). I was told that the list of VIN numbers avalible for this service was made up by the factory in Japan. That not all cars between 84 and 89 were eligible. After numerous phone calls back and forth, me asking why some cars and not others were being repaired, _( Did the japenese have two batches of injectors they were using on some cars and not others in this time period?)_ They finaly decided to cover my car because of the low milage. Now I've been waiting for Nissan Canada and Nissan No. Americia to exchange info and get my VIN into the data base so my dealer can start the work. What a pain in the ass. But like was said earlier, it's about $1500 - $2000 which I can't afford. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> WRONG!!! My 86 NA has the side fed injectors. And I have the .pdf file for the recall work that the dealership gets. They replace the side fed injectors. You already appear to be wrong just by living in the "valley of the sun", atleast check your facts before posting. You get more annoying every second.


Please do! please post the PDF file or send it to me. Especially since you were unable to get this work done only two days ago and now you claim to know everything about it.

btw: You get more dumber every post. 







(yes, I typed it that way on purpose)


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems/RepositoryFiles.cfm?module=RECALLS&IfsDocId=95I006

Is this it?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Get me your VIN, and I will gladly look it up while I am here at work.


A Nissan campaign is NOT a recall, or a service bulliten. It is NOT free, and you will be charged full retail on parts and labor.

Also, every Nissan dealership has the right to charge whatever they want for a price. So, call EVERY DEALER within like 100 miles of you, to get the cheapest price.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> Get me your VIN, and I will gladly look it up while I am here at work.
> 
> 
> A Nissan campaign is NOT a recall, or a service bulliten. It is NOT free, and you will be charged full retail on parts and labor.
> ...


Pretty obvious you don't know anything about it either. The Nissan fuel injector service campaign is 100% free.


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> Get me your VIN, and I will gladly look it up while I am here at work.
> 
> 
> A Nissan campaign is NOT a recall, or a service bulliten. It is NOT free, and you will be charged full retail on parts and labor.
> ...



I agree with AZ-ZBUM. Do you guys think I would start this thread and keep posting my continued efforts to get Nissan Canada and Nissan No. Americia to do this work if it was going to cost me? Hell No! I would have already done it or have someone far less expensive than the Dealer do it for me.
Because so much time has gone by since this notice was released, There is some reluctance by the dealerships to do it now. 
Here are some phone numbers you can try. 
Nissan North Amercia: 1-800-NISSAN-1, Option 7 ext. 2901
Nissan Canada 1-800-387-0122


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

I forgot to mention, I got a call yesterday from Nissan Canada. The customer service tech, Bradley, told me that It was finally straightened out and my VIN# would be in the Safty Improvment Service Campaign data base by Dec. 8th or 9th. They also called my local dealership service manager and gave him the OK to put me on the schedule for service and to order the parts. Fuel Injectors, and related hoses only. :cheers: 
I would bet they will try to find something else to charge me for to make some money off me.


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

Also, I was told By Nissan Canada service that when you take to customer service at Nissan No. Americia ask to talk to a supervisor. Explain your situation and the cars history ( try to get a complete as possible list of service and owners first.) If your injectors aren't leaking and causing a fire hazard NOW, They might not be as concerned as you would like. I was told "that they recieved a lot of inquires about the replacements that were precieved as not needed or performance inhancement related." Just quoting what I was told by my local dealership service manager.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

*pdf file on the injector recall for the 300ZX*

www.furymonster.com/files/pics/300ZX/recall.pdf

If you read the dealer responsibility section it will explain possibly why you wont get much of a response over the phone. They are just suppose to do the work on cars that go through the dealership. They should want to do the work, the dealership gets paid from Nissan Corp. Try just driving your car up there and see what they say. Thats what the local place up here asked me to do. Sounds that this was done in order to prevent an actual federal recall. 

Under "Assembly" it shows the "new fuel rails and new hardware supplied with this campaign". They show top fed injectors with rails (blurry pic, but you can see the single hose top). I may be wrong, but i'm thinkin' they replace the side fed injectors with top fed. (Do they still even make side fed injectors?)


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> I may be wrong, but i'm thinkin' they replace the side fed injectors with top fed. (Do they still even make side fed injectors?)


You're wrong, and they still make both.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> update...
> 
> "NISSAN HAS DECIDED TO CONDUCT A SAFETY IMPROVEMENT CAMPAIGN TO REPLACE THE FUEL INJECTORS AND RELATED HOSES WITHOUT CHARGE. OWNERS CAN CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261"
> 
> is this the number you called?


Looking at this picture, I can tell you the recall was performed. How do I know? See that injector wire with the yellow tape wrapped around it? See how there are only two wires that come off, but they feed all three injectors?










The reason it doesn't apply to your car is because it's already been done. And someone swapped to the side feed injectors on your NA. Why? I don't know. But that is NOT the fuel rails that came with your car from the factory or even the dealership.

BTW: Nissan or a dealership can refuse to perform the work for just about any reason they see fit. Like, a motor swap. Which has been done several times.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

who makes both?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I believe it's BOSCH that actually makes the injectors and supplies them to Nissan.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

10 points for the bum!


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

Damn skippy.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not quite sure what the main point of this thread is concerning but this recall replaces injectors with the same style injectors. 

Are you saying your dealer won't do the recall? All that needs to be done is call the dealership, give them your vin number, and ask them to tell you if you have any open recalls that haven't been done. The dealership HAS to do the recall, it is a safety issue. 

Can you clarify your point?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> I'm not quite sure what the main point of this thread is concerning but this recall replaces injectors with the same style injectors.
> 
> Are you saying your dealer won't do the recall? All that needs to be done is call the dealership, give them your vin number, and ask them to tell you if you have any open recalls that haven't been done. The dealership HAS to do the recall, it is a safety issue.
> 
> Can you clarify your point?


Read this thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=109566


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^thanks, that helps a LOT.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Just to reinforce, this IS a recall. A recall doesn't matter how many miles you have on your vehicle either. I have done this injector recall on vehicles with 200k miles on them. When you call the dealership and give them your vin, they may say that it doesn't come up but that is because after a certain amount of years without dealer service, Nissan pulls your vin out of their database. The dealer's warranty clerk can take your vin, add it back into the system and than they can tell you the complete history of service on your vehicle along with all recalls that have not been done. If your vehicle doesn't come up with an outstanding recall, then your paying out of your pocket. Sad thing is that some dealerships are probably shady and will b.s. you into paying. Best bet is to call other dealerships or call Nissan.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> Just to reinforce, this IS a recall. A recall doesn't matter how many miles you have on your vehicle either. I have done this injector recall on vehicles with 200k miles on them. When you call the dealership and give them your vin, they may say that it doesn't come up but that is because after a certain amount of years without dealer service, Nissan pulls your vin out of their database. The dealer's warranty clerk can take your vin, add it back into the system and than they can tell you the complete history of service on your vehicle along with all recalls that have not been done. If your vehicle doesn't come up with an outstanding recall, then your paying out of your pocket. Sad thing is that some dealerships are probably shady and will b.s. you into paying. Best bet is to call other dealerships or call Nissan.


*This is NOT a recall.* It is a *factory service campaign*. It differs from a recall in that Nissan can refuse to perform the work if they feel the car has been compromised in any way. i.e. salvage title, replaced motor, not running, etc.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> Just to reinforce, this IS a recall.


One more time for the slow people...

READ. It helps make things more clear and eliminates confusion when you read.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Since you posted that pic, did you read that last sentence in the first paragraph? If it has to do with safety, it is a recall. What you are showing is the service procedure that is issued to Nissan dealerships from Nissan. Recall procedures for the dealer from Nissan also have the EXACT same heading, "Campaign Bulletin". 

Do you work for Nissan? Can you tell me where it says in that Campaign that work can be denied?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> Since you posted that pic, did you read that last sentence in the first paragraph? If it has to do with safety, it is a recall. What you are showing is the service procedure that is issued to Nissan dealerships from Nissan. Recall procedures for the dealer from Nissan also have the EXACT same heading, "Campaign Bulletin".
> 
> Do you work for Nissan? Can you tell me where it says in that Campaign that work can be denied?


NO IT IS NOT A RECALL! It is a service campaign. Stop arguing YOU ARE WRONG. So I don't have to spell it out for you read this great information that AZ-ZBUM has taken the time to put on his site so you can learn. http://www.az-zbum.com/information.injector.recall.shtml

Like it says in the link it is a campaign for legal reasons.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I, personally, have done this "procedure" on over 20 vg30 vehicles at the Nissan dealership that I work at. If I am not obligated to do this under warranty for customers, I sure would like to know. Because everyone I've done has been covered under warranty and every claim that my dealership has made to Nissan has been paid by Nissan.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> I, personally, have done this "procedure" on over 20 vg30 vehicles at the Nissan dealership that I work at. If I am not obligated to do this under warranty for customers, I sure would like to know. Because everyone I've done has been covered under warranty and every claim that my dealership has made to Nissan has been paid by Nissan.


Number one. Please show me anywhere in that PDF file where it says "RECALL". 
Number two. I really suggest you look up the definition of warranty and recall. Here are the links:
http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=warranty
http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=recall

The volentary fuel injector service campaign is neither a recall, nor is it covered by a warranty claim.

If you can't understand the difference between the three, maybe you should ask your service manager tomorrow at work.

And of course your dealership is going to be paid by Nissan. You don't think they'd accept just any car and not verify that they will be getting paid before you do any work, do you?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> www.furymonster.com/files/pics/300ZX/recall.pdf
> Under "Assembly" it shows the "new fuel rails and new hardware supplied with this campaign". They show top fed injectors with rails (blurry pic, but you can see the single hose top). I may be wrong, but i'm thinkin' they replace the side fed injectors with top fed. (Do they still even make side fed injectors?)


You went through all the trouble of finding that and uploading it and you didn't even bother to read all of it.  

Found this on page 23:


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Great!, then they will put top feed injectors on my 86 NA


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah, but "volentary fuel injector service campaign" is basicly a recall that isnt inforced by law, just inforced by Nissan Corp.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

Have you had your VIN checked out to see whether or not it has been done yet? If they run your VIN and nothing comes up, then the service has been performed or does not apply to your car. I don't know the history of your car, but it is also a possibility judging by the list above that since your car is an 86 and has side fed injectors that it may have had its motor swapped at some point in its life. Someone may have switched the injectors... maybe you are wrong about them... or maybe your car is a late year 86 and came with the side fed injectors instead. I dunno, it's just a guess. But it really doesn't matter if nothing comes up on your VIN. It just means there's one less thing you have to worry about.

EDIT: No they won't. In the other thread ZBUM already showed you that the work has been performed. They won't do it for free again so you can stop worrying about it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> Yeah, but "volentary fuel injector service campaign" is basicly a recall that isnt inforced by law, just inforced by Nissan Corp.


Pretty much. And as such, Nissan has the final say in if they'll do the work for free.


----------



## dre28 (Jul 11, 2005)

wow ive missed alot due to finals, ok where do i start......

from: lostmenoggin
JC... Nothing was coming up on your Nissan because it has probably already had the service done to it. It's not like a free refill. It's done once and that is it. People are getting them for free only if their car has not had the service done to it yet. It's easy... If your car has not had the service done to it, then something would come up when they run your VIN. If nothing comes up it's because it has already had the service done to it. 2+2=4 

ok now you said that and oh wow did you read this? 


from:tim1950 (very helpful person, pointing me in the right direction :cheers: )
Time to check in again. My 87 2+2 Turbo is a Canadian model. I got NO HELP from Nisssan North Americia or my local dealer. They said my VIN wasn't in the data base. I know the service wasn't performed before because my sister bought the car new. Nissan No. Americia suggested I call Nissan Canada. I talked with customer service and was told the same thing. My VIN wasn't in the data base for Canada either

OMG lostmenoggin looks like 2+2 doesnt equal 4 this time :loser: . I happen to know the first and second of my car and both said they didnt and i repeat DID NOT have the service campaign done to the car. I know once its done its done, other wise I wouldnt try to get it done, duh???? Also as tim pointed out, his car has not had the service campaign and his VIN # wasnt coming up in either country!


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

Well next time why don't you put in that YOUR CAR IS CANADIAN. You never mentioned that... I wasnt even talking about Tim and his canadian car. I was talking about the other people that don't have a canadian car. Close your mouth and open your eyes jackass


----------



## dre28 (Jul 11, 2005)

lostmenoggin said:


> Well next time why don't you put in that YOUR CAR IS CANADIAN. You never mentioned that... I wasnt even talking about Tim and his canadian car. I was talking about the other people that don't have a canadian car. Close your mouth and open your eyes jackass


Seem you have to do what you preach, i never said my car was canadian either, look where im at jackass, CONNECTICUT! Now who has to open their eyes and close their mouth?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't understand why the other thread was closed besides the name calling and the insults, lol. When I was at work today, I did a little investigating because this really got under my skin. This is a voluntary recall. It is a recall. When i go on A.S.S.I.S.T. at work, and I look up recalls for a 87 300zx, this campaign comes up. 


Now, before you go calling me names and telling me to "shut the fu*k up", please look at page 32 of this campaign from the above link. Read the whole page, then read it again. Please note, the first 3 words, "Dear Nissan Owner,". Kinda sounds like a letter. :thumbup: 

Paragraph 1: 
"...Nissan will replace all of the fuel injectors and related hoses on your car, FREE OF CHARGE, REGARDLESS OF YOUR CAR'S AGE OR MILEAGE." :thumbup: 


Now paragraph 4:
"...If the dealer fails, or is unable to make the necessary repairs free of charge, you may contact the National Consumer Affairs Office...." :thumbup: 

Now paragraph 6:
"If you have paid to have your fuel injectors replaced due to leakage, Nissan will reimburse you for reasonable documented costs..." :thumbup: 


I guess you can believe whatever you want but if I had an 85-88 Maxima or an 84-89 300z, I guarantee you that I would be paying a visit to the dealer to find out if this has been done or not, FREE! :thumbup: 


"Profanity is the sign of a weak mind."


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info! Seems alot of wrong statements have been made lately quite boldly. Now, can ya' tell me that if your car is having injector probs and cant drive it up there will they still do the work if I tow it in? I must have a sticking injector because my car is flooding. I thought it may have been the ECU, but I just replaced it (and checked wireharness) and its still flooding. So its gotta be injectors. Or someone keeps installing a chip on my ECUs with remote capablities so they can alter my fuel map.  :thumbdwn:


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nissan Canada tells me this "voluntary service campaign" dosen't apply to ALL car models specified during the years stated. Only the ones whose VIN #'s were put on the "list" by the factory. So even if your car has never had the service done, it might not be eligble.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> Thanks for the info! Seems alot of wrong statements have been made lately quite boldly. Now, can ya' tell me that if your car is having injector probs and cant drive it up there will they still do the work if I tow it in? I must have a sticking injector because my car is flooding. I thought it may have been the ECU, but I just replaced it (and checked wireharness) and its still flooding. So its gotta be injectors. Or someone keeps installing a chip on my ECUs with remote capablities so they can alter my fuel map.  :thumbdwn:


Once again, learn to read:


AZ-ZBum said:


> Looking at this picture, I can tell you the recall was performed. How do I know? See that injector wire with the yellow tape wrapped around it? See how there are only two wires that come off, but they feed all three injectors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This means that any work you have done on your car will come out of your pocket.


BORNGEARHEAD said:


> Now, before you go calling me names and telling me to "shut the fu*k up", please look at page 32 of this campaign from the above link. Read the whole page, then read it again. Please note, the first 3 words, "Dear Nissan Owner,". Kinda sounds like a letter. :thumbup:


DUH! It's a form letter. It went out to all registered owners.


BORNGEARHEAD said:


> Paragraph 1:
> "...Nissan will replace all of the fuel injectors and related hoses on your car, FREE OF CHARGE, REGARDLESS OF YOUR CAR'S AGE OR MILEAGE." :thumbup:


That's nice. Now show me the part where it says regardless of condition. I can't take a car from a junkyard and get Nissan to change the injectors. And way too many people have been turned away because they had replaced their motor and the numbers didn't match. Ask your service writer about that.


BORNGEARHEAD said:


> Now paragraph 4:
> "...If the dealer fails, or is unable to make the necessary repairs free of charge, you may contact the National Consumer Affairs Office...." :thumbup:


What a great idea! And then they'll tell you the same reason the dealership told you. Since, the dealership told you the same thing Nissan told them.


BORNGEARHEAD said:


> Now paragraph 6:
> "If you have paid to have your fuel injectors replaced due to leakage, Nissan will reimburse you for reasonable documented costs..." :thumbup:


Of course, this is provided your car qualifies for the work. Not all cars will qualify. If you don't understand that, go back to the garage. That's the only place you'll ever be.


BORNGEARHEAD said:


> I guess you can believe whatever you want but if I had an 85-88 Maxima or an 84-89 300z, I guarantee you that I would be paying a visit to the dealer to find out if this has been done or not, FREE! :thumbup:


Don't forget the 87-88 200SX models with the VG30E and the 90-92 Infiniti M30 models.


BORNGEARHEAD said:


> "Profanity is the sign of a weak mind."


Ignorance is a sure sign of no mind.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

You guys all have a opinion and that is great. If you want your opinions to mean anything respond in a _respectful_ way instead of this high school rift rafe, chat. You know who I'm talking about. We gave you guys a Z31 *only* forum because you wanted it and we thought the users (You members) could manage and give out worthy information without name calling. 

What I'm saying is BE NICE!

that is all.....


----------

